# Have you ever lost your horse?



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

hmmm not me, but at a competitive trail ride I was at a lady lost her horse. She had taken him into the water for a drink and he spooked, bucked her off into the water and ran off into the woods. A search party of 4 wheelers and people on foot, along with a few vehicles went out and they brought the horse back 3 hours later with the saddle missing. The poor lady was pretty shook up, but everyone made out ok.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Lol. The first horse I ever got, we went out did all the searching ect ect., did a vet check on the horse I liked, then that weekend we went to pick him up, and promptly took him up to the Cuyamacas camping with my god family and their horses, and my dad and his horse. Well, we all decided to go on a trail ride the next day, and about half way down the trail my horse starts acting up (he's in an egg butt snaffle cause thats what his previous owner said was a good bit for him, and I was in an english saddle), so me and my dad head back to camp while the rest of the riders continued down the trail. As soon as we got back to the main road (big dirt road into the camp ground), my horse REALLY starts acting up and rearing, so I get off, and stupidly tell my dad to go get help, since neither of us was extremely experienced with horses, so as soon as his horse gets out of site around the bend, I end up losing hold of the reins as my horse continues to freak out, and off he goes straight down the side of a rocky ravine (he couldn't use the road would have been too easy), and up the otherside, where I could no longer see him. I'm running screaming at the top of my lungs, "I LOST MY HORSE I LOST MY HORSE BALOO IS LOOSE". By the time I get back to the campsite, my godmother has a bucket of grain, and is trying to entice my horse to go in his stall, and the rest of everyone is trying to herd him around to the gate, fortunately my godmother knows horses, but prefers not to ride. It took I think half an hour to get that horse back in his stall. I'm pretty sure that the other campers thought we were completely nuts. We put one of my godsisters barrel racing bits on my bridle, and lunged him before we took him out the rest of the trip, and upon talking to the old owners found out that he had been getting crappy alfalfa, and probably not as much as he should have gotten, weight wise anyways. And then of course put him in a new situation with new horses, and new owners, and recipe for disaster. Of course when my dad and I went to go get our hay for the trip, we bought the absolute best alfalfa you could find in town, so of course that just made matters worse. Then I get him home, and start riding, and the darn horse had like no impulse to move forward AT ALL. Laziest horse I've met.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll share a couple of stories. 

We had ridden ten miles into a remote area of the Uinta Wilderness. We turned the horses out in a large meadow to eat. we had a group of folks and 19 horses. While the horses grazed, We strung a hot wire around the meadow. One of the horses decided he wanted to head back and took off before we got the hot wire all the way around. We didn't worry to much, because the remaining 18 horses all stayed grazing. The lady who owned him took off after him and we thought we would see her leading him back in a couple of minutes. 

Well hours passed and darkness came. We debated about what to do. Go look for her. Wait for her. In the darkness she came riding back into camp. The horse had gone all 10 miles back the to trailer. She had jobs all 10 miles behind him trying to catch him. At the trailer the horse stood and let her catch him. But she had no tack, since it was all at camp. She found some bailing twine and made a war bridle and hopped on bare back for the 10 mile ride back to camp.

Horses in the meadow. Usually after a 10 mile hard ride, The horses are happy to stand still and graze or drink. But we are much more careful about turning them out with out them being restrained.

















On another trip we were up near Jackson Hole. We had stayed at a friends ranchette. It was 20 acres of pasture, all enclosed in a fence. We pulled through the gate. Let the horses out to graze and went to bed in the trailer. In the morning we got up. Iwas an early riser and decided to take the horses down tot he river to water while I waited for the others to get up. One friend and I collected the 6 horses. 3 each. and lead them trhu the gate and down to the river. The friend with me got his leads tangled as the horse pushed and shoved to get to the water. He dropped the lead rope, thhinking he could collect it and sort out the tangle. His 3 horses immediately crossed the river and were off at a run dragging their leads. I took my horses back to the trail. saddled up quickly, yelled for the sleepy heads to hurry and come and off we went. Those horses could have clear across The tetons and Yellowstone before they hit a fence. It took us several hours before we found them ad brought them back to the trailer.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my horses has never bucked me off and gotten lost. but we are leasing about 60 Acres. and Sparta figured out how to get out. and i abouth ad a heart attack trying to find him.. and he was only lost for about 15 minutes! idk what i would do if we lost a horse for over 30 minutes...


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I lost my heart horse for 3 whole days! 

I had him at my families farm where he was the only horse. I had bought him a buddy horse who ended up kicking him in the face and breaking two of his teeth. I sold buddy horse with the intention of buying him another. 

Inbetween that time, he broke out of the fence in search of other horses. He did it in the middle of the night in the middle of summer. I searched all the farms in a few miles from his home and nothing. I was in a full out panic. I had phone calls into the vets office and to the local auction house just incase he would show up there. 

I was driving to the store about 5 miles away when I just happened to glance by at a horse farm that I had considered too far away. He was out in the field, grazing next to a horse he had buddied up with. 

The woman said she had recognized him from me riding him around but wasn't sure what farm I came from. She said if I hadn't come by, she was just going to keep him around since he was such a nice little guy. She found him wandering on the road the night that he disappeared and actually RODE him back to her farm 2 miles away. 

She was nice enough to lend me her old mare to keep him company until I found him another buddy horse.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That sounds so scary Grayshell! I'm glad she's ok!

I was on a trail ride once where a horse bolted (it was a bad idea on the part of the rider since she knew that that horse had a bolting problem when it was being cantered, but oh no, "she could handle it"), then said horse ran under a tree and basically scraped the rider off and ran back towards the trailer. I was really far away at that point so I kicked Lacey into high gear and went over to help the girl who had fallen off since she hadn't gotten up and I didn't know the horse that had run off like others on the ride. The people who knew the other horse went off to get her and it all worked out. She was only "lost" for about 5 minutes but it was still scary!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I've had a problem with my horse before 
When I used to be back at my old barn I went one morning to feed my horse and I fed him and left. About 2 hours later I decided it would be a nice day for a trail ride so I went back and bridled him and took him out bareback. He was doing really well so we crossed Connetqout Avenue onto the other street where the gate to the trails were. 

He gave me a hard time going into the gate but, I got him in and proceeded to mount up again. No problems. We walk/trot/cantered a couple of miles, crossed our little bridge area, kept going up and had been out there for like a good hour or so. Those trails were gorgeous! when you were out there it was hard not to stay out. So about an hour and a half into the trail I turned him around and decided to go home. He flipped back around, bucked twice, tried to rear and I popped him on the head as like a "no don't you even" and he stopped. Turned him back towards home and that's when it went down! LOL.

I was going to do a nice walk and a little trot home and he decided to go all nuts. He bucked, stopped, looked back at me and GALLOPED off with me on his back BAREBACK!! I'm pulling back on the reins, asking him to whoa, sitting deep and nothing was working. He was taking sharp turns and the more I asked him to whoa and the more I pulled back on my reins, the more he ripped the reins right out of my hands and kept going. I eventually one rein stopped him and thought that was it so I got off sat on the side and after that walked him for a couple of miles up the trail. He was being okay so I figured he was just hyper and I got back on. BIG MISTAKE! He did it again and before I could grab hold of the reins!! I grabbed his mane and tried to grab hold of the reins but, once again he took a sharp turn and I came flying off at a gallop on hard ground!!

I remember rolling to the ground screaming and seeing him take off and like 10 mins later I re gained consciousness. I had a bruised up face(and I have the picture to prove it LOL), mild concussion, my mouth was bleeding inside, back of my neck was all swollen, it was a mess!!! and I had NO idea where my horse was!! I thought he would go home but, I was wrong!! I called my boyfriend and told him to rush over here that beau was MIA and 45 mins later we found him pacing back and forth on the trail. I was rushed to the hospital with a mild concussion, whiplash for falling off, and couple of days later serious bruising to the face. I was soooo embarrassed when I got to work that Tuesday. Everyone questioned, my boss thankfully sent me home and that week I lost my job because they had to send me home and they didn't want a repeat. I am lucky I didn't break anything. Ah well!! 

I also put the picture up so you could see what happened after I gained consciousness. I had swelling to the face too.


----------



## dragy (Jun 30, 2010)

I have wooded trails that lead to a river behind my house, and sometimes my friends and I used to ride my horses down there and take them swimming in the river. Since we knew we'd be going in the water, we'd ride bareback and wear shorts. One time my friend had on really slippery shorts and just about as we had reached the river, she slipped off and her horse spun around and headed for home. So I had her get on my horse with me. Of course this caused the other two horses to get flighty and excited and we were all a bit flustered ourselves. Then, the other friend realized he had ridden into a patch of burning nettles and began yelling "Burning nettles!! burning nettles!!" I don't think he even touched them, but I think was nervous he was going to slip off and land in them. The two of us on my horse began laughing uncontrollably at him and we ended up falling off and then he did too (luckily not in the burning nettles.) Our horses took off for home with out us and we had to walk back. My mom wasn't too happy about 3 horses coming home without any riders. Luckily she was outside and caught them right away.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Beau....OUCH. The only fall I've ever had on trail was when I was riding my godsisters old barrel horse mare in an english saddle, and she decided to jump the SMALL creek on the trail that we've done many times. This horse had never jumped before in her life, nor had she ever shown an inclination to try and avoid stepping in the water, so it was a complete surprise to me. I fell off in a nice soft spot though my body imprint was left for a week after the incident. Every other time I've fallen off its been in an arena. I don't know what I would do if I fell off on trail, and got a concussion. I've been lucky so far in that respect. I do find it funny that your horse didn't go all the way to the way home, or back to find you lol. I'm glad your boyfriend was able to come help you, and find your horse.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

You know what I am surprised that my horse didn't go home or didn't stay because he's normally really good like that. Like the other day I was on trail and I was on my phone and my area now is really branchy and a lot of trees have fallen and crap plus, it been a pine forrest didn't help much my horse when through a whole bunch of trees to make a shortcut and a branch smacked me in the face and I kinda gracely fell off laughing and he kinda just stayed there like "yeah, um what are you doing down there?"


----------



## simplyes53 (Jul 2, 2010)

ok i have one. this summer i was slowly breaking my my 2yr filly. it was extremely hot here in southern ca topping over 102 degrees. i usually keep her turned out in a huge arena but because she is a palomino paint with a bald face i stalled her when the weather was scorching. so i put justice in stall for about 4 days and while in there she was getting a sweet feed (4-way aka horse crack). 

anyways saturday came and it was a pretty day and a perfect time to ride.
off we go down the the street. we walked and trotted and she was perfect. we go a bout 1-2 miles and then go right and head down the road alongside a field. were walking and next thin i know she bolts. i start yelling no no (lol) and the bucking begins. while i know what to do (flex her head towards me) i couldn't think to do it. m left leg comes out of the stirrup...i knew in my mind it was a matter of time before i came off. i couldn't get my right leg out but her bucking helped. lol. so i jumped/was bucked off (if that makes sense). i fell to my knees and jumped up. she looked at me and i yelled justice!! she took off running in the field but north towards the ranch. i wa aways away but on a busy road. a car asked if i needed help and gave me a ride to the ranch. she wasn't there.

the panic set it. ahh man did someone catch her and steal her. lol. instead of saddling a horse because i couldn't see her anywhere in the field i got in ym car to look for her. i drove around to the next main street where there are horses hoping she went there. nope. no justice. and then went down a dirt road that leads to the same field i knew she had run off in hoping to maybe cut her off. about a mile into the field i could see her...grazing. i got out and had to walk to get her. she just looked at me like hey mom what's up. lol. i had to ride her back to the ranch and then get a ride back to my car. 

my life with a 2yr old...i look forward to what else she puts me through when i really go to training her. so far she has been very willing but i'm sure after her time off she is going to test me


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've lost a horse on a few occasions. Luckily not more that what it took for me to walk back home and find him/her there waiting for me. I would be in a sheer panic if the horse wasn't waiting for me at home!

Most recently was only about a month ago. I was trail riding with a friend out on the national forest, within riding distance of our houses. Anyway, I stopped to pee, and sort of draped the rein over my shoulder. I was fumbling with my ******- they make peeing on the trail kind of an ordeal! And the rein drops off my shoulder. Next thing I know Izzy, my Fox Trotter mare whom I've had for only just over a year, takes off running! 

Because the area was treed, it was hard to know if she actually ran all the way home, or just ran off a ways to graze. Luckily my friends horse, by some miracle, did not leave. So she started riding and I started walking. Next thing I know her husband comes and finds us on the ATV. Apparently he was working outside and saw Isabelle fly through their place at a dead run, so he came to look for us. He offered to drive me home, and we were only about a block from my house when there is Isabelle tied to a tree! 

At first I thought she must of got hung up there, because she was dragging the rein, but nope, she was tied there by her rein. And then a nice gentleman drives up and asks if that was my horse, because he just caught her and had to go back for his truck. Yup, that's my horse alright! Am I hurt? No, I just had to get off to pee.  

So I got back on her and rode her to my friends house to say goodbye, and because I didn't want Isabelle to go straight home after her foiled escape plan. She _almost_ made it home too!


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh yeah. I remember going hacking with my family a few years ago. I was riding my mare Gletta and we got off the trail to take a break and eat our lunch. I had to tie Gletta to a big rock since there was nothing else to tie her to. She ended up ripping the rein and running off. It was pretty funny, we just waited for her to return. Which she did like 2 minutes later, I guess she didn't know the way home or didn't want to leave the other horses :Þ


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was doing Cross Country on a schooling horse with a new instructor. He was a little off the rocker. He had me doing Prelim fences when I was at a beginner novice level on a TINY, psychotic POA pony that no one enjoyed riding.

He told me to go over this enormous Prelim bounce which consisted of two giant logs propped about a foot off the ground making them around 3 feet and very wide.

I picked up my collected canter and as my pony reached the first fence, due to its size and his lack there of, he had to LAUNCH himself off the ground to scale it. I lost my balance and as he repeated this to go over the second one I fell to the side and hit the ground. He jumped over me and BOLTED. So fast that both of the stirrups flew off. So, me and this somewhat creepy instructor wandered the trails behind the stable for somewhere near a half an hour. 

He thought he was some survivor man or something and tried to follow hoof prints. Too bad our cross country course is used several times a day throughout the week, and there were hoof prints from MANY different horses. We wandered around and eventually head back to the barn hoping that's where he went. Luckily on our way back another woman who was trail riding saw him and caught him, and I had to mount back up and do a bunch more jumps out of my level -.- (After of course we put the stirrups back on the saddle..)

He just ran circles through the trails I guess. Naughty thing. I'm glad we found him though that would have been an interesting story to tell the BO.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I lost my pinto pony Patches about a year after I purchased him. We were riding up our long driveway when a noisy, bouncing trailer drove by on the gravel road behind us way too fast. Patches spooked then bolted, so I jumped off, unharmed.  He ran up to the house, and when my brother and his friend tried to catch him, he turned around and ran back on the road (our driveway is 1/10 of a mile long). We searched around for him for around 10 minutes, which turned out to be the longest 10 minutes of my life. My dad finally found him at a local boarding stable about 1/4 mile away from our house. 

The barn owner who found Patches said he looked so beautiful galloping down the road. Then she realized that there wasn't a rider on his back, so she got some help to catch him. This was back when I only had one horse, so Patches ran to be around other horses...I am so lucky that he didn't get hit by a car, because he could have easily ran onto the highway.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

My horse before Gizmo was a five year old Mustang named RJ. I never lost lost him, like couldn't find him but he did take off on me e few times. The first time he did was when I was walking him down the road and he was doing so... good! I had the lunge line on him because it had a chain, if he was acting up, and it was long. He had a tenancy to RUN when things got sketchy. So I hadn't had the chain on him because he was doing so good. We went by dogs and then a lady was mowing the lawn and he was fine. So stupid me decided to keep going and then we got by the cows. Well I had ridden other horses by there, (RJ was still in training and hadn't been completely mounted yet) and the cows never did anything well I can feal RJ getting nervous in my hands so I checked him. And this is when I heard the dump da da dump da da. Of hooves coming at us and it was the COW! It was running as fast as it could from the top of the field right at us! I didn't even know if he was going to stop and all that is there is one thing of electric fence line. So I'm trying to calm RJ down as quickly as I can and he is just dancing around with his head held up as were are trying to calmly trot away and the cow is still coming at us. Then the cow stops on the bottom of the field and he looks at RJ and RJ looks at him and RJ's head is as high as it can be. Then he snorts this HUGE challenge, I have never heard him do that ever before. Then rears up and he is gone. The line rips right out of my hands and he goes down the road and that horse was FAST one of the reasons I bought him actually. He was going to be my barrel horse. So I'm running after him as fast as I can but he is already disappeared. But I knew there was another horse down the road and he would either stop there or turn around in a minute and come back to me. He always came back to me no matter how scared he was. But I had to call someone to help me get him back past the cow to get home. So I called my gramp to come help me plus I was exhausted and the road is really long and hilly. So I kept walking and walking and then I see the guy trotting back proud as a peacock that he got away and was exploring by himself. And there was truck there and he was running beside it, thank god it was someone I knew and they are really good about horses and everything. So I barely got him in my hands and this guy with a motorcycles comes and of course he had NEVER seen one or heard one before and they are really loud. I didn't even know anyone on our road owned one! So I barely have him in my hands and the guy just rip roars the motorcycle right next to him. And there RJ goes AGAIN! But he only took off like five feet and I told the guy to turn off hims bike then. My gramp gets there finially. And He drives beside us all the way back. We safely made it past the cows again, but this time his chain went on him! I had blisters so bad on my feed from running in my cowgirl boots though! It was horrible! And also one of the reasons why I had to sell him. He just kept getting scared by random things and he was too strong and too bold for me I just couldn't hand on to him. I got dragged one of the last times and also my parents wouldn't let me get on him and I couldn't find anyone else who could. The lady that bought him is doing pretty well. They have a more closed off area where they can really work on the taking off thing better than I could. I really didn't want to get rid of him because I did so... much. But I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

No, I dont think we have ever lost a single horse. But, every once in a while the whole herd decides its time to go on a road trip. And we are stuck walking down the road and threw fields at 3:00am trying to find them. Of course ONE of them always has to be a party pooper and nicker, so its usually pretty easy once we get close. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowansgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

I lost my mustang, Rowan once this summer.....
We were in the process of putting up an electric fence to extend his pasture area. We were still waiting for the part that electrifies it, so we tied fluttery pieces of fabric to the wire to "scare" him away haha. He hates fluttery things. 
So I'm counseling at camp for a week.
I get a voicemail from my husband "So...your stupid horse got out last night, and we're driving around looking for him....I'll call you later"
And then the next voicemail "Found your stupid horse two miles down the road....some nice lady penned him up for you...couldn't figure out how to put your stupid English saddle on to ride him home...so now I'm walking your stupid horse down the highway."
LOL! I love my husband  I guess Rowan overcame his fear of fluttery things to get at the small corn patch in my in-law's garden....

He got out again later on in the summer.....
Apparently something caused the electric fence to ground out. 
My in-law's were woken up at 3 AM by Rowan's little donkey friend, Balaam, braying and braying, like he does when I take Rowan out on a ride. They went out to find Rowan, out of his pasture, sleeping by the garage. LOL


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, those pesky Mustangs always getting into trouble. Your hubby sounds like my boyfriend, "your stupid horse..." lol. He says that all the time. He was dealing with horse jealously last night, "you love your horse more than me."


----------



## Rowansgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Gizmo said:


> Lol, those pesky Mustangs always getting into trouble. Your hubby sounds like my boyfriend, "your stupid horse..." lol. He says that all the time. He was dealing with horse jealously last night, "you love your horse more than me."


Haha  He and Rowan had their differences after I first got him: Levi (my husband) was riding him, Rowan went one way, Levi went another, he hasn't been too keen on him since LOL I told him he needs to try again, Rowan hadn't been ridden in over two years when I first got him, he was a little rusty!!!!


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

I have never lost my horse but as a safety rider at a Competitive Trail Ride I have retrieved several. We had one lady who was dragged through the river by an unruly horse.


----------



## Elbalawyer (Feb 13, 2011)

I was riding with friends at Coldwater Horse Camp in Blackwater State Forest in Northwest Florida. We had to cross a wide creek/river to get from the camp to the trail. We rode several hours and were back at the sand bar by the creek ready to cross. My elderly walker decided to lie down in the sand and, afraid he would roll, I jumped off. I hopped off and he jumped up and headed down the trial we had just been on. I hitched a ride on a friends mule to get another horse and look for my horse. Looked till dark and back to camp with no luck. The next morning looked for him for several hours and no luck. Told one of our riding companions 13 yr old daughter who had admired him that if she could find him he was hers. She went to our side of the creek and he came out on the far side. She hopped on a friends horse, rode out into the creek and easily caught him. I figured he must be destined for her and he is now hers.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I was keeping my horse at a place that had recently bought some more property that was behind their pasture. They put up some temporary hot wire and opened up the field to the horses.

Well something happened and the hot wire didn't work. I went out to find my horse the next day and couldn't find any of the horses. I looked all over the 60 acres for them. Finally I saw that the horses (or a deer because none of the horses were hurt) had loosened the wire by breaking the insulators. They were all gone! 

I walked back to tell BO about it and realized that he had left. So, I stood around for about twenty minutes before I finally got frustrated enough to go find the horses myself. Took a few lead ropes and started walking. 

Followed the trails of poop and hoof prints until I came to a corn field and all the horses eating the grass beside the field. I don't remember how many horses there were but there were more horses than I had lead ropes. So I haltered my horse, the lead horse and one of my friend's horse. Thinking I'd have to make several trips back to the field to get the rest. Starting walking back and the lead horse got about ten feet away and neighed. I pulled the rope and clucked him on. He started following me but I heard hooves and turned and saw all the horses following me. 

They all followed me back to the field. I lead them all the way back to the old field. It took some chasing of a few horses to get them all back in and about ten minutes after I finally got them back in my BO showed up and it was too late for me to ride.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, nice to hear that this isn't as rare an occurrence as I thought!

My horses: once I was clearing brush. I tied Lisa to a tree as usual and worked away. We had been at it for 1/2 hr already. Then she managed to get untied; I don't remember how anymore. She trotted off home. I had my cell on me, so I called the house to tell everyone I was OK and Lisa was on her way. My son, in all his wisdom, met her on the trail and waved his arms while yelling at her?!?!? HUH? Anyway, that caused an actual outburst so my son had to work to actually catch her at that point. What a duntz.

People falling off and having to retrieve horses -- yup. Been there, done that.

A lady up the road from me was out riding with friends. A bear came out and one of the horses spooked, causing a chain reaction between the group of them. Two people were unseated and their horses just took off. Both horses were new to the area and likely didn't know where home was yet. Search parties went out, flyers, radio advertising. A horse party search was organized, but thankfully the day before, a youngster found the horses. They had been gone for almost a week, in full tack. They were found basically none the worse for wear, some scratches, but no tack at all if I remember correctly. They had spent the days deep in the bush, no trails, no roads. I wonder how many bears they saw while they were lost? LOL.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

We were leasing 4 acres that we had my 2 horses on, and the landlord had some people come by to do some work in the back, unfenced portion.
The workers left the gate WIDE open, with both horses standing right there! I wasn't home, and when I got home and saw that my boys were gone I panicked. Started searching the woods calling my gelding, shaking a bucket of feed, while my mom called the police dept. 
They called back half an hour later, someone had contacted them and said they'd found two horses, a fat dark bay gelding and a colt. Got the address and drove over there with two halters and two lead ropes. They'd gone about 4 miles, luckily they cut through brush and peoples yards (no highways!) and the people that caught them said my gelding was just standing at the gate watching their goats. They opened it and he invited himself in to eat some hay! Luckily my colt followed. 
When I got there I put the halters on, hopped up onto the gelding and ponied my colt home in the dark while my mom drove behind me with her headlights and flashers on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never lost My horse, but while out camping another rider lost his horse. - I didn't see it happen and I did not talk to the individual personally, so I don't know Exactly what happened. I Believe that he had her tied (at the campsite) and was saddeling her. Something scared her (a squirrel maybe?) and she pulled back, broke her halter and took off into the woods. Still wearing her saddle. That was at the beginning of the weekend. By the end of the weekend, he still had not found her. As far as I know the horse was never found. =(


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

When we bought our first 2 horses, Blue and Tiffany when i was 12, they brought Tiffany first because they were having trouble loading Blue, well they couldn't get blue to load, so the idiot previous owner tied Blue to the trailer hitch of his truck and proceeded to drive him the 6ish miles to our house, i guess about half way to our house Blue got spooked and took off into the woods, i was in total panic mode when my mom told me, we went to the spot where Blue took off and followed hoof prints through the mud before we hit hard ground, 4 hours later the previous owner called and said he had showed up back there, we ended up ridding him home because he just wouldn't get in the trailer(tho 5-6 years ago he went in a trailer for me with not even the slightest hesitation) the scariest part is that only way for him to get back to that farm was to cross rt.115 when is a pretty busy road...
a few years ago i was ridding Blue on the trail and my friend was riding my horse Skip, we were racing up the field away from the barn and all of a sudden skip decided he was going to go the other way, well he turned and Kristen kept going straight lol, she flew off and rolled and i had to go take off and catch Skip, he went right home(which wasn't far, maybe 1/4-1/2 mile) and brought him back to Kristen, it was pretty funny actually


----------

